# Console walnut



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

Almost done with a council entertainment/desk/buffet walnut table. The finish will be Waterlox with three drawers that can be removed to the need of the customer. 









I still have to make the drawers.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Beautiful wood and nicely built.


Don't consoles stand on their own? Your piece looks to be designed to be hung on the wall.


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

Nice looking book matched wood


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

As in your vanity build, I love how you use the grain pattern to its fullest potential. Beautiful work.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Looking GOOD!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

As many know, I love walnut...maybe too much for my own good.
That top is a fine example of wild grains and character.


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

Walnut is a fantastic wood it works well,smells good and finishes great.


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

Bottom of table.


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

Which handles work better. I was also thinking other ideas but I won't post them until I produced them. 

Other ideas are appreciated!


----------



## ZS Woodworking (May 28, 2014)

Sweet looking table. Love the top.


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

The handles I went with. I chose these because it doesn't take away from the top and doesn't take away from the continuous grain on the drawers.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

I love the matching grain across the front drawers.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

Love this. It's similar to something I've had in the back of my mind for a while. Joinery and edge work remind me of a Sam Maloof piece(s) I downloaded some photos of.


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

Done.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

New version 









Installed NYC


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

Very nice, natural look. How did you attached it to the wall?


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

3 fingers ....LOVE that updated one!!!:thumbsup::yes:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*howdja hang it?*

French cleat across the back? Other?
Your work is always impressive. :yes:


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks...The top is out of 6/4 and the case is made smaller, the top is about 5' wide. 

As regards how I attached it, I just put two screws into studs, there is a cleat hidden behind the drawers.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm sorry to be so dense, but just two screws is holding all that weight? Key hole slots or a french cleat? I only am being so persistant about this because I have a similiar project of approximately the same mass and I don't want any stress failures.
Thanks


----------



## sukii (Feb 10, 2014)

Very sweet looking! Love the walnut.


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

djg said:


> I'm sorry to be so dense, but just two screws is holding all that weight? Key hole slots or a french cleat? I only am being so persistant about this because I have a similiar project of approximately the same mass and I don't want any stress failures. Thanks


It's ok sometimes my descriptions aren't very self-explanatory. I made a cleat that is attached to the back of the carcass. It is mortised and screwed in to the back so that it is flush with the back of the cabinet, that way the cabinet sits flush against the wall. Then I located studs, and pre-drilled into that cleat two steal screws into the studs. 

It was not a French cleat but a French cleat would work. Think of it this way, installing upper kitchen cabinets, you just use a few screws into studs and it can hold a lot of weight. Just make sure you use steal screws not drywall screws, they have a tendency to break. 

I hope that answers your question


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

That is a nice looking shelf. The draws flow together very well with the grain!!


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

New one delivered. Costumer wanted it installed low to utilize the view of the tv. All components are hidden will post a pick when cleaned up.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

nice!!!

what do you bill for them?


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

Update


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

Untouched


----------

